

Startup question  - redcom

Hi
I am a senior developer and would like some advice.
if a startup has raised 3 rounds funds totaling 750 k is it possible for another round. The product is already on the market and some contracts signed,  this mean in 3 years they couldn't keep the capital under control?<p>If they asked me to bring my computer this means they can not afford to pay me in the future right?
======
redcom
Hi The product is great. They are unique in the market. Their potential of
growth is huge, every cloth eshop can use it. The technology stack is also
great, node.js

My concern is if they can get another round of funding after 3 done already .
Staying alive for 3 years means almost nothing if people working there are
payed under market average. I do net know about the exit but I think they can
one day do an IPO to get some more funds. The question is should I invest my
time now.? I am mid 30 and can't play around more than 3 years.

------
bbunix
Well, managing to stay alive for 3 years is something... ultimately when
you're doing a startup, either you believe in the product (and by proxy, the
management), or you don't.

And you should be asking them these questions.

